# Moonlight, Merlin, Dandy (Dan) & Crackers



## fliss26 (10 May 2011)

I am hoping that some of the H&H forum community can help me! ALSO IN NL I am basically trying to trace 4 ponies that were owned by myself and my parents. I have often wondered what happened to them all as I had competed and in some cases backed them as a young child. They are all in their 20's now I am unsure if they will even still be with us but I would love to know how they are or were. I currently own 2 horses one have I known from birth and another I have owned since she was 5 and I know if I didn't know their history I would certainly like to so here goes. I am prepared for good or bad news either way.

I have managed to trace 3 of the ponies on NED but I have no contact details for them. 

Firstly we have: Sire: Tyngwndwn Black Magic Dam: Toberdoney Candytuft. Ilar Moonlight, Approx 13.2hh Stable name Moonlight she will be 22yrs and is a palomino welsh section C with no other white then a white blaze. Moonlight was sold to a family from Warlingham, Surrey as a 5yr old as I had outgrown her sadly. I have actually found a picture of her as a girl called Emily Corton had done a write up and Moonlight was Pet Of the Day this is dated 1st Dec 2009. I would love to hear from Emily as I have lots of pictures of Moonlight. We actually bought her from a sale in Wale's as a 2yr old. She also had a foal while with us which was a suprise!!

Next is Ilar Moonlights full brother: Ilar Candy's Magic stable name Merlin. Approx 14hhChesnut, flaxen mane & tail with a white blaze welsh section C he will be about 21yrs. Merlin was sold to a boy to SJ from Norfolk from our yard in Dormansland, Surrey. Merlin is registered with BSJA by the new owners. But I assume he didn't SJ much as he only has £46 winnings although he may have had his show name changed. Merlin was backed by my Mum and ridden away by me he was a absolute saint and I wish I knew then what I know now as I would have loved to Event him. He loved to go XC and hunt. Merlin also had a very successful showing career at local level with me in M&m's and WH always being 1st!!

Next: Floeller Lad stable name Dandy. Sire: Glanteifi Boneddwr Dam: Rhandir Delyth Mair Welsh Section D approx 14.2hh. Chesnut with a flaxen mane & tail and a small tiny bit of white as a star also 21yrs. I think Dandy was sold to someone who owed an appaloosa and was planning to do western on Dandy. Dandy was sold unbroken and we did recieve some pictures after we had sold him but lost contact with the new owner we think he went to the Cotswolds and his stable name became Dan. Dandy was bought by my parents at sale in Wales at the same time as Merlin and they were firm friends I have many pictures of them growing up together. 

Then last and this really is a long shot! I would love any information on my first love Sunbridge Firecracker stable name Crackers. Welsh section B. Born 1982 12.2hh dark bay with 4 matching white socks and a twisted blaze. When my parents sold him my heart was broken forever and even looking at pictures of him now makes me cry! Crackers was sold from a yard in Keston, Kent and I think it was about 1994 as I think both Crackers and myself were 12. If anyone out there can help or knows how I may be able to get in contact with any owners they may have had I will be most grateful as my parents house is still a shrine to them and the happy times they gave us. If anyone can help me post some piccies I will put them up.

Thanks in advance sorry its so long!!!! Fish fingers, chips and beans for all you lovely readers.


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

Ilar Moonlight - WPCS passport so phone them Tel: 01570 471754

Ilar Candy's Magic - WPCS passport but looks like this one has been lost so is now passported with Weatherbys so give them a ring Tel: 01933-440077 ext 2260

Floeller Lad - WPCS passport so phone them

Sunbridge Firecracker - She's welsh sec B so again, ask the WPCS if they can help


----------



## fliss26 (10 May 2011)

Thank you for the numbers. Do you know if they may be able to give me any of the details of the owners they on the passports or is there a data protection act that may stop them from giving me the details.


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

They might, they might not ... give them a ring


----------



## Cuffey (10 May 2011)

There is only one person called Emily Corton on Facebook--may be the one you want to get in touch with


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

Cuffey said:



			There is only one person called Emily Corton on Facebook--may be the one you want to get in touch with
		
Click to expand...

Beat ya  ... I've sent her a message but was careful with wording as she looks only to be a young girl


----------



## Sanolly (10 May 2011)

Can you post/PM me pics of Merlin and Moonlight as these are both in my area so may have seen them at local shows.

Eta: oops sorry just seen Merlin was sold FROM Dormans, however my yard is in Woldingham so if Moonlight is still local I may have seen her.


----------



## dozzie (11 May 2011)

fliss26 said:



			Thank you for the numbers. Do you know if they may be able to give me any of the details of the owners they on the passports or is there a data protection act that may stop them from giving me the details.
		
Click to expand...

They have been helpful to me in the past when I needed to contact the owner of my mare's dam for DNA. Plus another friend was helped to trace her pony's breeding without a stud prefix. So worth asking them.


----------



## fliss26 (11 May 2011)

Just a quick update. I have called WPCS and they are giving me details of the registered owners but the most recent owner was back in 2006! Wish me luck I am hoping that perhaps one of the registered owners still has them. Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## fliss26 (11 May 2011)

Another update! Merlin was last registered in 2004 to Miss Lakey in Norfolk. Moonlight was registered to a G C Corten in Tadley, Hampshire and I believe a farrier R Corten from area is somehow related. Dandy (Dan) was registered to R Knight Middle Barton, Oxfordshire. Does any of this info ring any bells for anyone?


----------



## cally6008 (11 May 2011)

Merlin = Sarah Lakey, has ridden a horse/pony called Jollity Jo


----------



## Cuffey (11 May 2011)

Farrier

Mr S Corten 
41 Whitedown Road
TADLEY
Hampshire
RG26 4BZ

Tel: 01734-820950

Date of Admission to Register of Farriers: 01 January 1979
Part: 1


----------



## Moonie<3 (29 October 2011)

We are Moonies owners


----------

